# Rescued 10 yr old from Puppy MIll



## xsalee (Oct 26, 2006)

I just posted in the newbie section about the Maltese I rescued yesterday. She's 10 years old and she was rescued from a puppy mill. When I picked her up yesterday from a woman received her from the puppy mill because I guess they had no use for her anymore.... the Maltese(Tiffany) was very filthy and her paws were stained brown as well as her butt area. Even when I brought her home and tried to scrub it all away it wouldn't get out







She also had a bunch of ticks and on that was incredibly huge! It was like a centimeter long and half as wide!! I kid you not... it was so disgusting I couldn't even take it off of her I made my boyfriend do it >.< But alas we got her as clean as we could and I think she's much happier now. For a dog that has been kept in a cage most her 10 yr life Tiffany is still very puppy-like which makes me hopeful that she'll have many more happy years left in her new home. OH- she also lays flat when you try to touch or pet her which probably means she was hit a lot? I hope with enough love she'll be able to trust people better when we want to pet her. I think she's getting better already. Today I'm going to take her to our Vet and get her checked out. Something very concerning was a lump under her skin I felt last night giving her a bath. Do any of ya'll know what it could be? It's in her tummy area and it's just sort of free-roaming in there right underneath the skin.... Well- that's my story


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the board!!!

Thank you thank you thank you for rescuing this little girl. Puppy mill rescues, especially one so old, are a challenge. But with love and a firm understanding of their special needs your new baby is sure to flourish. There is a fantastic book called Second Hand Dog that is a must read for every owner of a rescue. It helped me and my rescue, Wilson, more than I can even tell you. 

She cringes because she was either hit, or handled rough, or not handled at all.

The lump is most likely just a cyst. Many older dogs gets them, but be sure to have your vet check it out. Has she already been to for a vet visit? If not you want to get her in ASAP. If she has come straight from the puppy mill she probably has kennel cough, and a number of other infections. 

Don't worry too much about the staining, it will grow out as she becomes healthy and isn't confined to a small area. 

Good luck, and I look forward to hearing about Tiffany.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*So happy to hear about your rescue. Thank you for taking her in & please keep us updated on her progress*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!

Yes, take her to your vet asap. Puppymill dogs can come with all sorts of health issues and you don't want her to give your other dog anything. You really should keep her isolated until the vet checks her out. At the very least she'll need all her shots, a dental, complete geriatric bloodwork and spaying.

As far as the lump goes, it could just be a fatty tumor which are pretty common and nothing to worry about. They usually only remove them when they get so large that they get bumped easily or if they interfere with walking. I would, however, worry about a mammary tumor and want my vet to check her as soon as possible. Unspayed older females who have been bred to death and not gotten proper health care are at a pretty high risk for them.

She will be a challenge and probably cost you some big bucks, but I know you will be happy you rescued her!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OH- she also lays flat when you try to touch or pet her which probably means she was hit a lot?[/B]


 



Great job!!!


















As far as her laying flat when you approach her... don't worry about that at all. It does not mean she was hit... it just means that she recognizes you as her alpha.... This is a very good thing actually. She is just being submissive to you and that is exactly what you want.



I'll go read the other thread now...





You better have posted pictures or I'll be REAL upset...













(I joke with everyone ... just so I don't scare you too much...)


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats on your little girl!
I am so happy to hear that she is in a good home. Thank you for rescuing her and please keep us posted!!


----------

